# Semen straws/AI questions + matchmaking & pictures!



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. It's been a while, but all is well with my new herd. I'm finally building up -4 young does, 2 pregnant does (so I think), 1 exposed doe, and my black buck.

So, I need help. I'm looking at showing some of my black goats, and breeding my black traditionals to outside, HEAVY, bucks. My goats are sort of fine boned, smaller, ect.

*AI/Semen straw questions!:*

One, is $75 per straw asking too much from Ennobled bucks?

Two, will one straw typically inseminate a doe? or two straws depending on the doe's fertility/cycle?

Three, cryobanks? or Nitrogen tank at home? Anywhere I can buy a used tank?

--

Now, on to the match making!
If I do go that route, I will be choosing from 3 diferent bucks on 3 of my does.

MATCH ONE:







and this doe








(buck from http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boe ... _BONO.html)
doe is "Sage" - she has a gorgeous top line but very fine boned/thin.

MATCH TWO:







this buck on this doe









(buck is from:http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boer_goats_SOME_BODY.html) doe is "Luna", my favorite doe kid. I plan on showing her.

MATCH THREE:
Well, I don't have a picture of the doe. Dang it. but here is the buck I am interested in:








(http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks/boe ... EDRUM.html)

The doe I want to cross him with is a Black traditional with a gorgeous head. I don't have a full body shot of her because she's so shy.

---
Thanks guys. I really want to out cross my does and I need buck ideas - these three are my favorite.

ON TO PICTURES!









Left to right, Skye, Black, and Misery in the back.









Black, my buck. Critique him PLEASE!









Mabel, pregnant, I think.









Skye.

---

Also, one final question, is there a blood test/urine test for pregnant does? I know of the pooch test. She sure looks pregnant!!!!!

Thank you again whoever replies. I really need help with my program.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not familiar with boers. 

There is a blood test. $7.50 thru BioTracking at least 30 days into suspected pregnancy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally think you'd be better off finding a buck for stud service or purchasing a thicker buck. AI can get quite expensive if you don't have a tank yet or someone with the know hows to help you along. Here's an article on AI: http://www.goatworld.com/articles/ai/ai.shtml


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> I personally think you'd be better off finding a buck for stud service or purchasing a thicker buck. AI can get quite expensive if you don't have a tank yet or someone with the know hows to help you along. Here's an article on AI: http://www.goatworld.com/articles/ai/ai.shtml


I' much rather buy a tank/use AI. Stud service isn't an option (I've contacted all the local farms I like) - so I'm choosing to go AI. I'd also like 3 bucks I'll never come into contact with again. That's why I bought 6 colored goats from Texas to Virginia. I'd like to breed out their faults, sell the 'faulty' goats and have my herd diverse.. If that makes sense.


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

The bucks, you're choosing from, look FANTASTIC! The first 2, overall traditional in appearance, both have spotting which may throw to offspring. I personally prefer spotted/dappled boers. The third buck is a beautiful red. You could end up with some lovely spotted or paints, with these crosses.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I recognize some of those goats. Able Acres will ship semen directly.
I just did that and I felt it all went well. I also got a reduced price per straw by buying 10 straws. I delt with Gary. It was my first time ordering semen, so I did not know what to expect. My inseminator said the shipment looked good when we opened it. As for how many straws, I have been in the middle of that a little already. It depends on your timing. Tease with your buck and keep careful notes. You are supposed to AI and the very end of your doe's heat. If "x" amount of times go by after you inseminate and the doe is still in standing heat, you probably should put another straw in. Do your homework. For me, I am having an experianced inseminator helping me. I have my own AI kit on order and a video. I'd take a class IF I could find one. Also, on my shipment from Able Acres, I felt the shipping cost was fair and reasonable. I won't brag yet. If I get goat kids, I will brag like crazy! My fingers are crossed for you and me.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If you find a good used tank and they have two, please think of me. So far I haven't had much luck finding a used one. I think your plan makes perfect sense. Probably because I am trying something similar. :shades: Here is one advantage you have that was a problem for me. I didn't have *any* bucks around here. At least you have your black buck. I would not ever try AI again without having a buck around. I borrowed a teaser buck and 12-24 hours later every doe I own was in heat. Then 2-3 days later, over half of them were in heat again. That was a problem. Do as much research as you can. Get as much help as you can. So far what I have learned is that its not easy. Otherwise everybody would be doing it. But hopefully you will achieve genetic improvement rapidly in your herd using AI.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies, I just nee some more feedback please..


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

If you know what you're doing and the heat in synchronized one straw will be enough to get the doe pregnant. But of course buy extras because you never know what can happen. Keep in mind that AIing virgin does has a low turn out.

I do think $75 is a high price, but then I only know dairy goats.

I would keep an eye out on Ebay and your local listings for tanks, as well as other goat forums, if you wanted to buy a used one. Make sure it will actually hold LN first!

I know nothing about Cryobanks so no comment on that part.


----------

